# dark black blotches



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

I just noticed while in a phone call and dropping notification bar 3 nasty black blotches. If you look towards the bottom and look at phone at a bottom view you can see em.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

can you take a picture of this?


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

It wouldn't let me upload it


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

http://db.tt/BVSQl0W8


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't see any splotches.
Pretty sure this means the screen itself is experiencing the problem.

When I asked for a pic I meant with like a camera


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a feeling that a camera pic won't be any better than a screenshot. Plus this is galaxy is my camera


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

je2345 said:


> I just noticed while in a phone call and dropping notification bar 3 nasty black blotches. If you look towards the bottom and look at phone at a bottom view you can see em.


I know exactly what you're talking about. It's is apart of their (Sammy) theme. I am near sighted and noticed it really fast and was initially like WTF is that. But change to different screens that don't encompass the Samsung rom color scheme like a dark website (speedtest app) and you won't see them.

Edit: btw they're more smaller dots too. I think it's suppose to mimic paint flicking.but I repeat it is not the screen.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

First off ( i need to say this sorry)

Screen issues cant be seen in screen shots so not sure why people post them. 

I have the same thing but only set to the lowest brightness and on a black or very dark grey.

AMOLED is designed for bright vivid images not low brightness blacks and greys ( only for Contrast purpose is the AMOLED king)

as long as the image looks wonderful you have nothing to worry about.


----------

